# On SMP systems we should have proper atomic operations



## albertobsd (May 7, 2015)

Hi everybody

I was trying to make a Custom and Cross-Platform Kernel of FreeBSD 10.1

I get some error in the process.

on
/usr/src/sys/arm/compile/RK3066


I do
`make depend`


```
sh ../../../tools/fdt/make_dtb.sh ../../.. rk3188-radxa.dts /usr/src/sys/arm/compile/RK3066/rk3188-radxa.dtb
sh ../../../tools/fdt/make_dtbh.sh rk3188-radxa.dts /usr/src/sys/arm/compile/RK3066
rm -f .newdep
make -V CFILES_NOZFS -V SYSTEM_CFILES -V GEN_CFILES |  MKDEP_CPP="/usr/cross/usr/bin/gcc -E" CC="/usr/cross/usr/bin/gcc" xargs mkdep -a -f .newdep -O -pipe  -std=c99 -g -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions  -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option  -nostdinc  -I. -I../../.. -I../../../contrib/altq -I../../../contrib/ipfilter -I../../../dev/ath -I../../../dev/ath/ath_hal -I../../../contrib/dev/ath/ath_hal -I../../../contrib/ngatm -I../../../dev/twa -I../../../dev/cxgb -I../../../dev/cxgbe -I../../../contrib/libfdt -D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h -fno-common -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000  -mno-thumb-interwork -funwind-tables -ffreestanding
../../../arm/arm/stdatomic.c:698:2: error: #error "On SMP systems we should have proper atomic operations."
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src/sys/arm/compile/RK3066
```

if I comment the SMP option in the configuration file the problem its gone, but I really want to test the SMP feature in the Kernel


----------

